# Christo Cola Onion Bottle



## LC (Jun 5, 2007)

I watched three or four people run one  of these Christo Cola bottles from North Carolina up on eBay once to $230.00. If I would put this one on there,it probably wouldn't bring 30 bucks ! I believe this bottle is referred to as an onion bottle, someone correct me if I am wrong. I am guessing this bottle to be around 1910 area or so, super nice embossing and color. Can anyone tell me when it came out and whether or not it is a bit uncommon or not?


----------



## capsoda (Jun 5, 2007)

This is all I could find on it. Being it is from one town Id say it is kinda rare in the rest of the world.

*Christo Cola*/Bottling Co/Gastonia NC/1920
*Christo*/5c/*Cola*/Registererd, 6.5 oz Onion Shape


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi *LC* -
 That...of course, is a 'good' bottle. It doesn't mention that it is an onion Christo, but here's a member ad in the SBC Jan. 2003 newsletter: 

*For Sale:* Christo Cola, Durham, North Carolina; near mint+9.9; $150.00 and buyer pays shipping and insurance. Email: awsum@mindspring.com or (919) 467-0114.


----------



## LC (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks Cap, and thank you Flaschenjager, I did some more looking later this evening, and came up with an add for one for sale which you will see below. It doesn't give any detail concerning its age. I am posting a pic of the Christo Cola from HINTON, W.VA. below. It is embossed differently from the Durham Cola.  I found three different bottlers of this product, not sure if they are all from the same company though  - Christo Cola/Bottling Co/Gastonia NC - Christo Cola, Durham, North Carolina - CHRISTO COLA / BOTTLING CO." with "HINTON, W.VA.
     I also found a Christo Cola/Bottling Co/Gastonia NC back Christo/5c/Cola/Registererd stating circa 1920. That is most likely the same period as the one I have.
     I also found a Christo Cola from Hinton, W. VA. Looks aboit the same only it is clear. It was in a for sale post showing it had been sold, but made no mention as to what it sold for.
    As for the mention of onion bottle, I was referring to the shape of the bottle. I have always heard that shape of a bottle referred to as an onion bottle, that may not be correct at all though.

 For Sale: Christo Cola, Durham, North Carolina; near mint+9.9; $150.00 and buyer pays shipping and insurance. Email: awsum@mindspring.com or (919) 467-0114. 
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Clear glass, height 7 Â½", tear drop shape, BIM with crown top, front embossed "MINIMUM CONTENTS / 6Â½ FLUID OZS / CHRISTO COLA / BOTTLING CO." with "HINTON, W.VA." in rectangular slug plate, back embossed "CHRISTO / 5 {cent} {GOOD FOR YOU inside sun} 5 {cent} / COLA / REGISTERED" with "INVIGORATING" and "REFRESHING" embossed vertically, base embossed "CHRISTO / COLA", dug but excellent condition with some light stain and small spots of wear and two tiny bruises and a shallow Â¼" chip on base. Lots of crudity in this one.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey again *LC* -
 I've always heard of this style Christo referred to as 'onion'. There are also variations from Richmond and Charlottesville Virginia. There may be others from Va. but I don't follow them that close... sodas that is.


----------



## LC (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks again Meech, this is the only soda pop bottle I myself,  have ever had in this shape. It is quite attractive. I guess we all like the different bottles especially when they have good color to them. I was sitting here trying to remember where I got this bottle, and I can not for the likes of me remember where I got it !


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 6, 2007)

christo cola bottles are a nice looking bottle in general and yours is very nice looking. as far a know they do date from around 1910, i have seen some versions from the 30's and 40's. it appears the ones from virgina and w.v. are the most available. not that they are common. the ones from hinton w.v. and richmond va are the ones i see most often. they seemed to have been bottle from the va, w.v. area down to the northern part of s.c. the smaller the town the higher the cost of the bottle. i heard of one from wilmington nc that went for a good chunk of change. there are some from s.c but i only know of one person that has seen one and that was along time ago he said.


----------



## LC (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello John, one thing great about this hobby is you continually see bottles you have never seen before, or at least I do, and I have been collecting for thirty years. I do not think the old adage that *just when you think you have seen it all* can even apply to bottle collecting, because a different one keeps popping up continually! I have decided to bring all my bottles out of storage that have been in boxes for years , or buried in or behind something, up in the attic of the house and so forth, and figure out a way to display them all. I do not have an extravagant collection, but I have a few that will hold their own. All I have to do is get rid of all the other things that are piled up in the garage and outbuilding. I have tried to collect everything over the past fifteen or twenty years, and all I have done is create one big chaotic mess. I think I have contracted the *PACK RAT DISEASE* !


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 6, 2007)

i know what you mean. one of the brands i collect is kist bottles. i was sure i had about all the different ones out there. then some one here posted pictures of his collection and had 5 different ones i had never seen. thats the great thing about bottle collection, there's always something new. in my family pack rat isn't an illness it's genetic.


----------



## LC (Jun 7, 2007)

I have had quite a few Kist bottles from this area John. I do not know If I still have any of them or not. I sold over 100 crown top sodas over the past two years on eBay, and do not remember off hand what I sold or what I still have. I will try and see if I can find any and if so I will make it a point to send you pics of them.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks, i'm always looking for any style kist that i don't have one of.


----------



## smarley (May 14, 2021)

capsoda said:


> This is all I could find on it. Being it is from one town Id say it is kinda rare in the rest of the world.
> 
> *Christo Cola*/Bottling Co/Gastonia NC/1920
> *Christo*/5c/*Cola*/Registererd, 6.5 oz Onion Shape


Bottled in Graham NC also.


----------

